# Pension paid direct to bank account?



## polo1 (22 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know how you go about getting your pension paid directly into a bank account?  Can you get it paid directly into a post office or credit union account?  Its currentlly been signed for and collected weekly?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

If you mean a state contributory or non-contributory pension then see here:

How do I get my payment?

Give _SW _a call to ask them how to switch your payment to your deposit/current bank/_PO_ account. 

If you mean a private/occupational pension (presume not if you are currently collecting from the _PO_) then contact the scheme trustees or consultants.


----------



## polo1 (22 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that clubman... you are a mind full of valuable information.  Appreciate it.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2008)

If you go to  this link, you can apply online for payment of your Social Welfare Payment to your Bank/Building Society Account.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

gipimann said:


> If you go to  this link, you can apply online for payment of your Social Welfare Payment to your Bank/Building Society Account.


Thanks - never knew about that before and would have been handier than returning the _CB _book to _Donegal _recently so that herself can get the _CB/ECS_ payment lodged to a bank account instead of having to collect it in person...


----------

